# Give me the lowdown



## rebeldawg (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm setting up a bow for an NFAA field shoot and will need to shoot out to 80 yards. My problem is if I move my sight down any lower than I have it for 60 then my fletching will hit it when the arrow launches. Any advice??


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Move peep up lower anchor point.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Move sight bar in.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

What speed do you have? My last field bow cranked 267 fps and I didn't have trouble at all for 80 yards. Thought I could reach 90 before I thought any more would give fletching contact with my scope housing.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

where do you anchor right now ?.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

rebeldawg said:


> I'm setting up a bow for an NFAA field shoot and will need to shoot out to 80 yards. My problem is if I move my sight down any lower than I have it for 60 then my fletching will hit it when the arrow launches. Any advice??


Common problem. 

Back when you set up up your bow, what distance were you shooting when you set the peep position? Most of us do this at short distance - 20 yards. If you are going to do a lot of shooting at longer distance, reset the peep shooting at a longer distance - maybe 50 yards. *erdman41* says "Move peep up." Will help a lot.

Another choice is to slide the sight bar in as suggested by *Praeger*. That's what I do. Then you must have a sight tape for 2 bar positions with a bit of overlap. Must remember to check bar position whenever you change distances.

Sometimes there is an electric wire or other gear hanging below the sight which is making contact - just move it.

Sometimes you can try a lower profile vane.

If you have a reliable and comfortable anchor point, don't change it. 

Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

In addition to what's already been said; Try a smaller scope housing if you're currently using a larger one...


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I observed the JOAD kids at my club anchoring under the chin. I decided that looked like a more consistent way to anchor than I was using. So I moved my whole sight up and of course, my peep. I did this by putting the sight on with the bottom hole of the sight over the top mounting hole in the riser and running a screw in, squaring up the sight, and then drilling and tapping a new top hole to secure the sight. I moved my peep up on my competition bow, I don't use a peep on my hunting bow. This lets me anchor with my 4 finger release under my chin. Seems to work well, and I've got a ton of clearance at 60 meters, even with a 1.75"ID aperture.

I believe there are advantages in the low anchor in the way one's sight line from the high anchor interacts with the arrow arc. These mostly accrue to the bow hunter.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

rebeldawg said:


> I'm setting up a bow for an NFAA field shoot and will need to shoot out to 80 yards. My problem is if I move my sight down any lower than I have it for 60 then my fletching will hit it when the arrow launches. Any advice??


What color strings are you shooting ?


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I suspect you're setting up a short bow ?..... 
you shouldn't have a problem with a typically,"normal length target bow". if you're setting a decidedly "short bow", you'll have problem getting your nose on the string because most guys that shoot shorter bows, raise their anchor point to do this.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You know, when the OP doesn't respond.....May 4 and it's Aug 12.


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

SonnyThomas said:


> You know, when the OP doesn't respond.....May 4 and it's Aug 12.



not much action


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

That's what usually happens when an outdated thread is resurrected....


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

ooopps, I don't look at the dates much !!


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> You know, when the OP doesn't respond.....May 4 and it's Aug 12.


I happen to know the OP personally. 

He's a great guy and a pretty good shooter. He has went through some pretty serious life changes since this post was authored. I don't know that he even logs in here anymore. There's a good lesson to be learned here, just because someone isn't logging in every day doesn't mean their questions, or input isn't valuable. Life happens, and we often don't know anything about someone else's trials. 

If I didn't get paid to know as much about archery as I can I sure wouldn't hang out with this bunch of malcontents that's for sure. 

Oh.......and Jason..........if you read this, didn't I teach you that the best advice you could ever get from AT was to NEVER, EVER, EVER ask for advice on AT? Judas H Priest. :darkbeer:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I merely pointed out he hadn't responded in over a month, 38 days to be exact, meaning why add to the thread? Only now has anyone said anything about the Poster. Is he in the hospital or is it family issues?

If you had said as much and left it at people would have understood. I would have, but no you have to pop off at the mouth....


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought the advice was excellent and can be used by others having the same problem. It doesn't have to be for one person. To add: my wife shoots a 26" 32# bow and can sight in for the 101 yd Big Foot at Redding. I used all the advice given above only years ago. 

She uses the lightest arrow made in her spine. The highest peep distance comfortable for her. A 5" sight bar and a 1 inch scope diameter. I also placed the arrow a little above the berger hole. At 101 yds, she scores an average of 21 out of 22. 

For the experts that will come back and say that the arrow must be lined with the berger hole, I have this to say. The berger hole is put into the bow to mount the rest. It was originally made to mount a Berger Button. I use it to place my arrow to make it easier to see if the rest has moved. The Berger hole is not the Holy Grail of placement for the arrow. The arrow can be placed above of below the Berger hole and can still be tuned. It is just easier for alignment to use the Berger hole as reference. Remember that not all bows use the same part of the bow as the center of the bow.


----------

